# ALAMEDA POINT ANTIQUES FAIRE



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 5, 2018)

Seeking someone to share a space at the Alameda Point Antiques Faire, in Alameda, California.
The next event is on March 4, 2018.
This is one of the best events, bringing many fine antiques to the spring season sale.
I’m bringing a few good antique bicycle parts and other non-related antiques, antique toy wagons, etc., etc.
I will make the space reservations and bring tables. Help loading and unloading is appreciated.
Please PM me....


----------



## gkeep (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello,

I've been thinking of attending for months but things always come up. I have a few antique toy wagons myself, along with a couple boxes of antique toy banks , Britians soldiers and some other toys. Unfortunately that is my 60th birthday and I don't dare plan anything or my Lori and best friend from high school would kill me! I know they've made plans.

I could probably unload a bunch of stuff there at better prices then a garage sale. Besides toys I've got plenty of vintage ephemera, clothing, antique tools, bottles and all sorts of odds and ends scavenged at work over the years. When Lori became pregnant with Danny she had a serious bought of depression partly due to our old basement being chock a block with antique furniture, clothing, trunks, lamps, 78 records, 20s-40 magazine etc. We held a garage sale where I gave a lot of stuff away if anyone showed interest. Charged pennies on the dollar, sold Victorian farmhouse chairs for $2-$4. At the end of the day we'd cleared out hundreds of things and made over $1,000 despite the low prices. There were a few things I regretted parting with but I may have saved my marriage so it was a good trade. I even gave away a player piano, something I'd always wanted to restore but...a second child was coming.

Sorry I can't take part that day, I'd love to just check out all the booths. My neighbor who bought the 1928 Hawthorne Flyer there about 10 years ago attends a few times a year. They've made some great buys there. I'd like to go to look for a nice vintage womans bike, but I've already got 3 40s-50s womans bikes that have found me at work.

Gary


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello Gary,
I understand. It’s important to keep those birthday plans. Happy Birthday, to you, early!
I am an antiques appraiser and can sell some of your things for you. Perhaps the day before the faire, you could drop by and bring some items and take a look at some of my items.
I will PM you, with contact info.


----------



## slick (Feb 6, 2018)

Gentlemen, let's see the old wagons. I collect wagons. I have quite a few and would be interested in them. Post them up here and I could pickup in person there at the show or in person before hand.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 7, 2018)

I will need to move many items to get photos.
Not sure I can do for some time.
Sorry


----------



## gkeep (Feb 13, 2018)

Woops, my mistake, this was the kind of wagon I was talking about.




My dad did have a nice early 50s kids wagon in his toy collection. He found it at an old toy store in the factory sealed box in the late 70s. Wish I still had that.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 14, 2018)

Looks like a Hubley toy.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 14, 2018)

https://www.google.com/search?sourc....3..5j41j0i131k1j0i46k1j0i10k1.92.QNp1mc2r-Mc

I have reserved a 15’ x 20’ space


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 15, 2018)

Bump


----------



## zephyrblau (Feb 24, 2018)

slick said:


> Gentlemen, let's see the old wagons. I collect wagons. I have quite a few and would be interested in them. Post them up here and I could pickup in person there at the show or in person before hand.




PM sent re: an issue unrelated to this post. you REALLY need to get this cleared up. trust me.


----------

